# When to change coil...



## helen7708 (10/9/16)

Hi folks, 

So I have upgraded from my terrible iJust 2 (yay!) and the kind and knowledgeable folks at Vape Kartel hooked me up with a new device made from different bits (not down with the lingo, sorry!)

I now have a Joyetech ultimo tank on a eleaf ipower box thing / battery and it has been awesome so far (it's only been a week though, so still early days).

While they sorted me out and answered all my annoying questions, one thing I forgot to ask is how often I am meant to be changing the coil? I'm using the MG Clapton 0.5ohm coils and I vape quite a lot on weekends and the evenings but not so much during the work day. Been vaping on 50watts. 

So I got this device last week Saturday (3rd September)...when should I change the coil?

Thanks!


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/16)

You will taste when the coil starts to go. You will loose flavour and might get a burning taste.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Igno (10/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> So I have upgraded from my terrible iJust 2 (yay!) and the kind and knowledgeable folks at Vape Kartel hooked me up with a new device made from different bits (not down with the lingo, sorry!)
> 
> ...



You should notice a decline in vapour production and flavour, that's a good time to start thinking about changing coils. Depending on how much you vape, a coil should last about 2 weeks. I see there's a rebuildable deck for the Ultimo which you can get to start building your own coils if you want to save on buying coils. Rebuilding your own coils can sound like a lot of work for someone who hasn't done it before but once you do it, you'll never want to buy pre-made coils again. 

Look up a few tutorials on rebuilding your own coils if you're interested, that's how I learned to build my first coil and I've never looked back. All you'll need is organic cotton and some kanthal or stainless steel which are available at almost all vendors in SA. The other great thing about building your own coils is that you don't have to rebuild coils each time your flavour and vapour declines, you just take out the cotton, dry burn your coils and rinse them, put in new cotton and you're good again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> So I have upgraded from my terrible iJust 2 (yay!) and the kind and knowledgeable folks at Vape Kartel hooked me up with a new device made from different bits (not down with the lingo, sorry!)
> 
> ...



Hi @helen7708 
There is no magic timeframe that applies to when you need to change a coil. It depends on the power, the type of coil and also the juice you are vaping.
As the members advised above, you probably will notice a dropoff in taste and vapour.
I say probably because the thing with coils is that I find the degradation tends to be gradual so one often doesnt notice it. Only when you change to a new coil you realise what you were missing.

Maybe try put a new one in and see if there is a big difference. If not, then put the old one back and carry on...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/9/16)

As the peeps said above. I see you also get a MG Ceramic coil, which should last at least twice as long as the normal ones.


----------

